# Online shop USA drugstore brands of colors not imported to EU?



## Beryl (May 24, 2016)

I live in EU and the colors suitable for WOC I  see on the USA websites of brands like Revlon, Maybelline etc are not imported to Europe. Hence my question is there a drugstore in USA that ships to EU.


----------



## Beryl (Jun 29, 2016)

Still hopeful someone might answer this?


----------



## filio (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello, you can try shipping services (I use mymallbox) ulta doesnt ship out of usa but you can try different sites. Hope this helps!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 29, 2016)

Very sorry for not answering before. 

drugstore.com partners with MyUS (http://myus.com/) for package forwarding.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2016)

There is one young lady from the UK that I follow on YouTube that gets all her US purchases forwarded to her via MyMallBox. Here is her video describing how she gets her US products. 
[video=youtube;TeijyqU-Nps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeijyqU-Nps[/video]


----------



## leonah (Jun 29, 2016)

I've just started using mymallbox and it seems like it's the cheapest option out there. haven't got anything shipped yet but I have two packages waiting there at the store facility for now (and it's free to repackage)


----------



## Beryl (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the good information.


----------

